
Animating geographical spread and trends of drug overdose in USA 1999 – 2014 - soofy
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/837574
======
draugadrotten
Would it be non-PC to ask someone to run this together with the Racial Dot
Map?
[http://demographics.coopercenter.org/DotMap/](http://demographics.coopercenter.org/DotMap/)

~~~
youngbullind
I think the biggest change in that timeframe will be in whiter counties with
the increase in prescription drug ODs. It would be interesting to see it
broken down by drug type too.

------
putdat
For lightweight programmatic access, here's the source dataset on Put Dat
[https://www.putdat.com/ccYMdTR](https://www.putdat.com/ccYMdTR)

